# anyone have chili rasboras?



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

i was thinking maybe 10-12 (cause they're freakin tiny and have a small bioload) in a densely planted 10 gallon with my veiltail.

thoughts?


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

It sounds possible to me if you have lots of a variety of plants and floating plants too


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

oh okay, thanks 
anyone else have experience with them?


----------

